# Info on local (Maine) soda bottles



## Zeppelyn (Jul 12, 2011)

I found these two bottles at different sites and basically just want some info on them. I can't find anything on Palmer's Beverages from Houlton, Maine online.. The one on the left (or top in this case, sorry heh) looks a lot older and there's bubbles all through it. You can tell it was broken when I found it, I just glued the top back on.






 Left one: Registered; William Palmer Houlton ME.; contents 7 1/2 fluid ounces. There's nothing on the bottom.
 Right one: Palmer's Beverages; registered. Says Houlton ME on the back. The bottom has a G(?) in a square; 7 1/2 FL OZ; 1222-2




 I know they're probably not worth anything, I just want to know more about them. As far as I know there is no Palmer's Beverages in Houlton now.. How old are each of them? Any other info about them or the company..? Thanks.


----------



## Zeppelyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Aw no one knows?


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 15, 2011)

Neat finds.  I like local embossings from small towns like that. 

 Couldn't find anything with a Google search, so I think your best bet might be to go to the library in Houlton and see what sort of local history resources they might have.  If they have old city directories, try looking for those companies, maybe (wild guess here...) 1920s-1950s.


----------



## Zeppelyn (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks though. I'll see what I can do.


----------

